# Best Time of Year in Cheese Country



## lagooner (Nov 11, 2004)

Howdy,
I'm a Florida boy that's coming to Wisconsin Early next summer. Is the bite on during that time of year or should I even consider going fishing for walleye during that time?
Keep in mind that I've never been walleye fishing and probably will aquire a guide. If anyone has suggestions please send me a message.

Thanks


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Lagooner -

I was a "Florida boy" for about four years while I attended school at UF (don't get me started on Ron Zook) for Business Administration. I enjoyed fishing crappie, bass and catfish down there.

Anytime from about April 15 through October is a good time to be fishing for walleye up here in the northern tier of states. I am sure you will have good luck in Wisconsin.

Have you ever fished the Stick Marsh? I hear it is killer for bass and crappie. If you meander over into ND, shoot me a PM and I can show you some good summer walleye fishing.

Tight lines!


----------



## lagooner (Nov 11, 2004)

njsimonson

Thanks for the reply - 
So Early June would be a fine time to walleye fish, eh? What do I need to bring for tackle and rod? 6 pound test spinning? and could anyone suggest a decent guide?

About Stick Marsh, I live within 30 minutes of there and have never been to it. My freshwater fishing buds fish there frequently, however I'm stuck fishing on the saltwater almost exclusivly.

By-the-way we've been killin the redfish and trout this week. Big schools of redfish tailing in a few feet of water!
Cobia made a showing off Port Canaveral the last two days and I'm taking someone out today. Wanna go?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Lagooner -

I saw your site. It is well presented. Are those what are called speckled trout? The cook at my fraternity used to go out every weekend after speckled trout. I have a buddy from TX who misses Redfishin' so bad, he talks about it constantly.

Here's what I would reccommend for walleyes in the north. And what I use. 6'6" one-piece Gary Roach jigging rod by Berkely - $50-60. Any standard spinning reel. Rigged up with 10-14 pound Fireline (10/4, 14/6). Then again I do a lot of jigging, so if you are going to be trolling livebait rigs, your set up might change. But this is a good all-around combo. I don't know any guides up in that area, but Yahoo.com is always a good place to start. I'd ask them what they reccommend.

Good luck, and I'd love to go fishing, but I have work...not that you can tell from my incessant posts on this website!


----------



## lagooner (Nov 11, 2004)

Yeah, those are Spotted Seatrout. I hear they taste very similar to walleye. They have a very fine white flesh that is great for almost anything but the grill (falls thru the slats), unless foil is used.

I've never eaten or caught a walleye before but I'm looking forward to doing both next summer.

Thanks for the complements on our website. I'll try and stay-in-touch with this forum until next summer when my Wisconsin visit ends. Hopefully I'll have pictures of me with a few Walleyes!


----------



## dptychf (May 26, 2004)

Capt.
Being a Wisconsin boy depending on what part of the state you are in Walleyes are year round, best fishing being early spring or late fall (Oct- Nov) on the bigger waters...of course Ice Fishing is always somewhat decent....if you can give me an area your going I can give you a little bit better insight...
Thanks 
Kevin 
[email protected]


----------

